

Textie: A Handsome, Simple Messaging App From The Guys Behind Tweetie & Borange - chris24
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/29/textie/

======
RK
I use IM (Gtalk/xmpp) for this function. Works on every phone or computer.

For people who insist on SMS I have Google Voice with free SMS.

